# KDE und Gnome gleichzeitig?



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt von Gnome auf KDE umgestellt. Allerdings habe ich oben und unten, wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen, noch eine Leiste. Diese gehört doch irgendwie zu Gnome und die stört mich, unteranderem deswegen, weil die Icons darunter versteckt werden.
Außerdem wird alles doppelt angezeigt. Erstens die Uhrzeit, dann die geöffneten Programme und der Menüpunkt Anwendungen.
Weiß jemand von euch wie man diese Leiste entfernen kann?


----------

